# season in salt lake



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

This was my first season of many out here. Snowbird gets tracked out quick on a weekend so will you guys have jobs? If so plan on working at night to maximize your riding time. Brighton has night riding and a pretty decent park setup that changed on a regular basis. Snowbird and Solitude do not have much of a park, but they both are steeper than Brighton. Brighton has some sick steep slack country though. In order to partake in that though I would recommend some avi training. 

I live in Cottonwood Heights and it takes like 15 minutes to get up to the bottom of the lift. There are a few decent bars and plenty of places eat around here. Look at KSL.com or craigslist for housing. KSL will probably be your best bet. If you have any other questions let me know.


----------



## ezstyle88 (May 18, 2011)

I heard that Snowbird tracks out quick but I doubt we'd be riding there on weekends anyway. Potentially looking for a night/weekend job if possible so I can ride mon-fri but I am working a lot now and saving up for the winter in case I ski bum it. If I spend the money on a season pass, which mountain do you think is the best bang for my buck of the three resorts? I heard Snowbird is the place for steep and deep, Brighton is very snowboard friendly with jibs and all that. I also heard that the lift system at Solitude is pretty bad and that doing laps on the best terrain takes a while. I rode about 65 days this past season in Vermont and my goal for this season is to hopefully get to 100 days.

As far as renting an apartment goes, we are only looking for a seasonal rental but it seems like this is harder to find. Everything I have come across so far has been a minimum year lease but I will keep looking. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

When I moved out here I saw several 6 month leases. Keep watching KSL. You can get 100 days having a M-F I did this year. 

I love Brighton but again the acreage isn't nearly as big as the other 2 cottonwood canyon resorts. The canyons is huge in Park City. Snowbird is pretty big too. What are you looking for in a mountain though?


----------



## ezstyle88 (May 18, 2011)

Well I figure anything out there will be exponentially better than the mountains i've been riding in Vermont, but I love riding trees, pow, and fast groomers but I also like to mess around in the park. I like to hit some decent sized jumps here and there, like 30' or so. But i'm really interested in the things I haven't been able to do in Vermont, like hucking cliffs and riding bowls, and actually having good snow on a regular basis. Season total this year at mount snow was like 165", so I definitely need to come out there and spoil myself. 

I was thinking about a pass at The Canyons but i hear the snow in the cottonwood canyons is uncomparable so I don't want to move to Utah and miss all that great snow. I had a season pass at Mount Snow this year which is a 500 acre mountain so if the smallest mountain out there is double that I don't think i'll be too upset about the acreage, I just don't know much about any of the resorts there as I have never been so maybe you could give me a little run down of each place, or at least the one's you've been to so I can get a general idea of what i'm looking at season pass wise.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

skip the resort pass, get a splitboard/avy gear

I did a season in salt lake this winter, got a pass @ Snowbird when I got there, ended up only riding at the bird for may 30~ days, and 25 of those days were in November/December, the rest of my 50+ days were in the backcountry and it was worth it


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I get fresh lines all day, every powder day.

crowds and 30 minute mountain trackouts, been there done that.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Jeri - The Wasatch is already crowded don't you think? :laugh:

ezstyle -
The cottonwood resorts are higher elevation and have steeper terrain than the Park City ones. That being said, they do receive more snow fall due to the higher elevation and a few other geographical reasons. All of the resorts have cliffs and bowls to ride. You can go as big or as small as you want. Brighton is the smallest I believe acreage wise at just a little over 1000 acres inbounds. Brighton has a park that you can ride top to bottom which the other 2 places do not have that much park. Solitude has it's steeps but also gets a lot of moguls on the front side of the mountain. The back side isn't as bad and fewer people go to Soli over all. Snowbird is the steepest and largest of the 3. It also has the huge crowds and the tram line can be stupid sometimes on a powder day. 

They do have a Utah Gold and Silver pass if you are a rich kid that allows access to all of the resorts. I hope this helps.


----------



## ezstyle88 (May 18, 2011)

Big help thanks for the input! From what i'm hearing, Snowbird seems to be my #1 spot to get a pass at however I have just recently found out that I may have an apartment opportunity in park city through a friend of a friend so i've been pondering that for the past couple of days. 

I don't think I could afford this Gold pass thing as I won't have much money for the season but I can afford a young adult pass to one mountain. If i live in park city would you recommend getting a pass at the canyons or PCMR or suck up the drive to one of the cottonwood canyon resorts? Is snowbird that much better than the 2 park city resorts?


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

I came to SLC last fall. I live downtown and in my opinion, its a great place to be 24 . A bit farther to resorts but it makes up for that with lots to do when your not riding. I came with no housing setup and had no problem finding an apt within a day. Plenty of 6 month lease options. Other than DT SLC, Id say try to stick to Sandy/Cottonwood heights with the other ski bums. Anywhere else is going to basically be family-orientated suburbia. Nothing wrong with that but if you are just doing a season, why not live somewhere somewhat cool. 

I had a pass to brighton and got 98 days there before the lifts stopped. I loved it and will do it agian. I got a M-F pass for $485 YA its smaller but its not tiny . I never got bored of the terrain or anything. The atmosphere makes up for its size. Its the anti alta being that its mostly used by the young and snowboarders. Way less corporatey(thanks team america) than the other places. They dont funnel you in like cattle through the automatic gates like other places and I only had to wait in lines a handful of times. None of the BS that everyone bitches about on these forums. Im pretty much speaking out of ignorance but PC always kinda turned me off. It seems way to touristy for me. Heated bubble lift? come on are we playing in snow or going to the opera?? Stuff will be more expensive there. Like the guys said, lower elevation and less now.(it all falls on SLCs side and PC just gets the scraps) That being said, alot of people say main street in PC is a fun place. If you are living in PC, ride there. It will suck driving through two canyons everyday especially when theres snow. Plus you have to drive like 40-50 miles to go like 5 miles as the bird flies. Seems like a waste to me. 

Def work now and get a fat savings account. If you are used to working, youll prob get bored of not working and want a job after a while. Even If you ride everyday. I didnt think I would but I did. Come in the fall and do some hiking before the snow comes. Its amazing. 

Dont listen to anything people tell you about Utah. unless youve experienced living here you dont know what its like. Ya, somethings are kinda weird/strange but people are people where ever you go.

The best advice I can give you is dont talk about being a ski bum, just do it.


----------



## ezstyle88 (May 18, 2011)

Cool man thanks for the advice. That mon-fri Brighton pass sounds good for under $500, I will think about it! Good to know there is also plenty of 6 month leases I was a little worried because i haven't found anything yet but it is still early, i still have 3-4 months to figure it out.

I'm not really trying to live in PC because like you said it seems a bit touristy and that's what i'm trying to stay away from but if all else fails i will take it. Thanks again for the advice maybe i'll see ya on the hill next season.

and i guess it's time to start thinking about a new board i don't think my skate banana will do well in 2 feet of powduhhh


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

this is pretty much how it was everytime I was out in Utah...


----------



## ezstyle88 (May 18, 2011)

dang those fresh lines look sweet :cheeky4:

Does anyone recommend living near Snowbasin for the season? A friend suggested this also as opposed to living near the cottonwood canyon resorts because of the limited crowds. I've never been to Snowbasin and all i know is they held some Olympic races there in '02. Whats good/bad about it?


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey man i have had a friend that went to canyons and he said it was incredible. So much pow and terrain but also a good park. In my mind i would go there. If u really want to have a mind blowing experience head over to wyoming and shred JHOLe favorite resort of all time for me.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't bring much to this thread other than Snowbasin is near Powder Mountain, and Powder Mountain is one of my favorite places to ride in the US.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

SHREDDER97 said:


> Hey man i have had a friend that went to canyons and he said it was incredible. So much pow and terrain but also a good park. In my mind i would go there.


Awesome thanks for the advice for a resort you have never been to? :dunno:


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

ezstyle88 said:


> dang those fresh lines look sweet :cheeky4:
> 
> Does anyone recommend living near Snowbasin for the season? A friend suggested this also as opposed to living near the cottonwood canyon resorts because of the limited crowds. I've never been to Snowbasin and all i know is they held some Olympic races there in '02. Whats good/bad about it?


Snowbasin is fucking sick. I was super impressed after going there.

It's about 3000acres, as big as snowbird. It's less crowded, has some sick terrain, it might not be as much steep terrain as snowbird but the steeps there are comparable to snowbird.

The downside is that you have to live in Ogden and Snowbasin doesnt get anywhere near as much snow as the Cottonwoods.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Jeri you can't forget about the toothless ladies that work at the gas stations in Ogden.


----------



## ezstyle88 (May 18, 2011)

hahaha I guess I don't want to be anywhere near Ogden then. It looks like we're going to try and find an apartment near the mouth of LCC/BCC and shred Snowbird and Brighton all season and probably take some day trips to the other resorts in the area. We are thinking of heading out there mid-november, is this a good idea or should we wait? When do these resorts usually open and how good is the snow coverage early in the season?


----------



## ezstyle88 (May 18, 2011)

Change of plans, looks like I will be going out there solo this season. Does anyone in the area have a room for rent for the winter season? Looking to live near the cottonwood canyon resorts or park city.


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

Ha Ha, your friend bailed huh? Regardless Utah is AWESOME. You will have a great winter. I'm from the EC as well and I REALLY liked Brighton. Snowbird is great, solitude is solid.

Enjoy!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Dude Brighton! If you are 18-25 yrs old you can get a unlimited any day pass for $499 - just make sure to buy before Sept. 15th. then it goes up to $599. Ride all day and night, no blackouts, the works...

Brighton has the best feel - local, fun, tons of pow, great out of bounds areas. Snowbird is insanely crowded and usually takes a while for little cotton wood canyon to open up due to avalanches, so you may be waiting till 10am to ride. Brighton is just so chill, no advertising or anything. Great parking lot set up people just smokin and drinking beers...

Also snowbirds season pass is at least $300 more than brighton! 

Also I came out here by myself just to ride from California. Friends didn't want to tag along I guess - wasn't worth it to them 

Dude you just need to fucking move out here, this town is amazing. Best life decision I have made in my 21 years. 

And ha, I picked up a 156 skate banana when I was still in cali so im in the board search as well - but man, this thing actually rips in the powder. floats like a dream believe it or not


Brighton passes
Season Passes :: Brighton :: The Tradition Continues Since 1936

Snowbird passes
https://www.snowbird.com/season_tickets/index.php? (select SEASON PASSES in the light blue box under Snowbird Ticket Categories

Also check out www.skiutah.com for snow reports and http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...LC&textField1=40.6039&textField2=-111.581&e=1 for snow forecasts


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

alot of people talking down on solitude in this thread. I think they're outta their damn minds. soli fucking rules!


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Soli is sweet but IMO there are way better choices. Man too bad this wasnt a year ago, I had a room in my apartment I would have rented to you for $200. Sounds like Brighton should be your go to resort from what you said. I honestly dont think you would have a single regret with Brighton


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Shocktroop531 said:


> alot of people talking down on solitude in this thread. I think they're outta their damn minds. soli fucking rules!


Solitude is great, honeycomb is amazing. But they just charge WAAAAY too much for a pass. Brighton = $499 Soli = $999


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Brighton is 850 for an unlimited pass?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

snowvols said:


> Brighton is 850 for an unlimited pass?


ah, I was talking young adult. 18-24. I thought thats what the OP said he was and last I checked solitude didn't offer a young adult. If they do, I WANT!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh ok my bad. I was unsure. I was like what I need to get on that pass and save some money haha.


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

Pulling the trigger on a Bird' pass I guess. 
The crowds suck yes but it's hard to top that much steep terrain with that much snow and they close so late too, I rode up until July-4th in this past exceptional snow year. You pretty much have to consider that place a half day session place due to the fast track out factor though.


----------



## ezstyle88 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input! however it turns out we got an opportunity at jackson hole that we couldn't resist so we are heading there in november instead. already have our passes, can't wait! Will anyone be in jackson this winter?


----------



## Aussie*Rider (Aug 31, 2011)

Hmmm... So would Utah be a better place to do a season than Jackson or Breckenridge?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

The thing about Utah is there are some pretty dumb laws here in regarding booze. The bars shut down by 1 am which is dumb. The snow makes up for it though. Jackson is steeper generally than both other places, but Utah gets more snow. It depends what type of terrain are you looking for? Are you wanting to party a lot too?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

snowvols said:


> The thing about Utah is there are some pretty dumb laws here in regarding booze.


Dumb, yes. But not NEARLY as bad as most people make it out to be. 

The two main things are the bars stop serving at 1am and you have to go to a liquor store to get anything besides beer as they only have beer in the grocery stores and gas stations. Thats pretty much it.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I learned the hard way about bars closing early. First week after I moved out here I showed up at the bar at around midnight like we did back home and only had time to get 2 drinks before it was last call. I was blown away. 

The laws aren't nearly as bad as people do make it out to be though for sure. SLC is actually a pretty kick ass town to live in.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

snowvols said:


> I learned the hard way about bars closing early. First week after I moved out here I showed up at the bar at around midnight like we did back home and only had time to get 2 drinks before it was last call. I was blown away.
> 
> The laws aren't nearly as bad as people do make it out to be though for sure. SLC is actually a pretty kick ass town to live in.


A month or two after I moved here I turned 21, I was working the night of my birthday and was off around 12:45 on a friday night. I thought what the hell I'm 21, so I pull into the first bar I see on the way home, clock just rolls past 1:00am and - DENIED... I was shocked, pretty funny though.


But I love this city, best decision i've made yet. People look at me like I am crazy when I tell them I moved from the beach in southern california :laugh:


----------



## Aussie*Rider (Aug 31, 2011)

Cheers for the advice guys! So helpful 
Am looking for as much riding time as I can get... Would prefer not to party and to get up early and ride all day. But in saying that, it's always good to have a fun bunch of people to hang out with and have a few apres after an awesome day on the hill!
So do you live in SLC when doing a season there? Or would u try to get accom in Park City or something?
Jackson sounds fun if it's steeper - but is it shit when there's no snow??


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I mean we have steep terrain don't get me wrong. Overall Jackson is just steeper. Snowbird is a pretty dang steep resort, but it gets tracked out in a hurry. I would live in SLC if I were you since the better resorts: Brighton, Solitude, and Snowbird are at the base of the Cottonwood Canyons. The PC resorts are more flat and do not get as much snowfall. There is much more partying and none Utah people there. If you are wanting to find some fun women to party with that would be where to look on average. Except it's almost silly here when you go to bars since a lot of guys are afraid to talk to women, at least the ones that are from here haha. 

I have only been to Jackson once and I was in the backcountry the whole time. Like most steep places if there isn't snow for a long while it isn't as much fun that is to be expected. We average 500" a year of snowfall so I mean that's hard to beat by how light it is. 

I live at the bottom of BCC and it takes me a little over 20 minutes from front door to parking at a resort. That is hard to beat for anywhere in the country. What type of terrain are you looking for? Wanting to ride park? What is important for you on what you need out of your resort?


----------



## Aussie*Rider (Aug 31, 2011)

Haha - about the guys in bars. That's funny.
I'm looking some good powder, backcountry is always fun. Would be happier with good all mountain terrain that challenges me, rather than park. Park is fun for the days where theres no powder, but it's not my first preference... Good to have a park around though for those sunny days with no powder!
Important for me, is definitely a smaller resort that doesn't have heaps of punters and idiots on ski's. Am more keen to ride hard than to party, so don't care if the night life is shit. So a laid back place that isn't too big and touristy, with good snow! haha.. am not asking for much am I.
I guess it really depends where I can get a job though as I have a J1 work visa... but will keep trying at Jackson and SLC!!!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Basically you will NEVER get bored in Salt Lake. You have 12 resorts surrounding you, tons of backcountry. Every type of terrain you can dream of.

Just check out these overhead pictures to give you an idea of the layout.



















You can not go wrong in Salt Lake or Jackson, both are a snowboarders dream...


----------

